# Cleaning cages with vinegar and water



## sarahl610 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello,
I apologise but I wasn't sure where to post this question. I'm sure it has also probably been asked before but I couldn't find it. 
My question is, for those of you who use a white vinegar and water solution to clean your bird's cage, what ratio do you use? I've read both 1:2 and 1:3? I know diluted is better but can you dilute too much? For example, will more parts water make the vinegar less effective? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I alway's used white vinegar undiluted for cleaning purposes. I am sure diluting would make less effective, and vinegar is inexpensive too...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I never dilute the vinegar when I use it for cleaning my birds' cages, toys and perches and I use it regularly.
Additionally, there is no need to rinse after using the vinegar.*


----------



## sarahl610 (Nov 8, 2010)

That's interesting to hear. Thank you both for your advice.


----------

